#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  И опять о чае в МСК во время ретрита ННР

## куру хунг

Друзья-единочаятели, буквально через 3-4 дня в МСК стянется на ретрит ННР
большое количество БФ-овцев-дзогченоидов.
 Конечно ж дзогченоиды, так иль иначе будут  и радостны этому событию и встречам в реале, так как будут на ретрите ННР.
 Но я думаю, многим из нас было б интересно встретиться со своими единоверцами из других Общин, с которыми мы постоянно общаемся на БФ.

 Есть предложение-попить чайку, в Эрмитаже, ну или где угодно.

 Мне думается, что проявлять инициативу лучше со стороны неучастников ретрита с ННР, потому как ретритчики с ННР несколько ограниченны по времени.

  Ретрит с ННР будет с 15 по 19 мая.

 15 мая меропирятие во второй половине дня.
 с 16 по 19 в первой половине дня(до 17-18 часов)
 Вот в это время и можно замутит очередную стрелку.

 В связи со всем выщесказанным предлагаю инициативу "стрелки" замутит БФ-овцам неучаствуюшим в ретрите.

 Учитывая многолетний и положительный опыт в организации сих мероприятий,
 предлагаю(большинством голосов) :Stick Out Tongue:  возложить инициативу на модератора-дхармапалу БФ Ёрша( в миру Йорш Алексей)

----------


## Ersh

К сожалению, модератор-дхармапала Иорш (так правильно)  Алексей в означенное время скорее всего будет занят, так как либо работает, либо забирает дитя из сада. Там сейчас немноголюдно, можно собраться перед входом, и войти так, без предварительного заказа.

----------


## куру хунг

> К сожалению, модератор-дхармапала Иорш (так правильно)  Алексей в означенное время скорее всего будет занят, так как либо работает, либо забирает дитя из сада. Там сейчас немноголюдно, можно собраться перед входом, и войти так, без предварительного заказа.


 Лана, самоотвод принят.

 Слушаю предложения.
 16 мая суббота
 17 мая воскресенье


 После 19.00.

 Слушаю предложения со стороны высокопочтимой публики.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Увы, на этот ретрит я не попаду: он совпал с самой горячей журнальной порой. Разве что в один из дней зайду.

Могу один из вечеров в выходные посвятить общению, вот только совершенно равнодушен к чаю и клубу "Эрмитаж".  :Smilie:  А вот сегодня (уже вчера) вечером гулял в Коломенском. Раньше не бывал там во время цветения яблонь, поэтому до сих пор под впечатлением. ИМХО, прекрасное место для дружеской прогулки, хотя после 19:00 поздновато. Но если выберете "Эрмитаж", конечно, присоединюсь.

----------


## PampKin Head

17-е - гуда...

----------

Аньезка (12.05.2009)

----------


## Mylene

Граждане, а просветите меня о месте и времени, если договорились. Я бы может подошла.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Приятного чаепития дорогие мои!

----------

Аньезка (18.05.2009)

----------

